
WTO swats down India’s massive solar initiative - slaxman
http://grist.org/climate-energy/wto-swats-down-indias-massive-solar-initiative/
======
kldloadrootkit
Offtopic: currently, anyone can make their own solar panels for around $450
for 2kW of PV cells (Amazon, eBay, AliBaba) plus another $50 for busbars and
diodes; bonus points for using recycled glass and other free "junk."

If folks require cheap solar at scale, PV cell and panel mfgrs need much more
automation... which sucks for most workers but is "good" for the planet,
because PV cells are easy commodities (ask Elon Musk or anyone in that
market)... durable PV panels are labor-intensive (as I can attest). Maybe an
union shop can deliver quality for value panels at huge volume and have
employees with a decent standard of living.

------
ars
This is such a hit piece of a article.

If India wants to install solar cells they can, if they want to compete
globally for solar cell production they can. Contrary to the false claims in
the article nothing is stopping them.

On top of that requiring a percentage to be produced locally is just asking
for trouble in a country with as much corruption is India.

> Said Cossar-Gilbert: “Trade policies are preventing a sustainable future.”

Oh please. It's not solar power at any cost, that will just cause more
problems than it solves.

~~~
slaxman
> On top of that requiring a percentage to be produced locally is just asking
> for trouble in a country with as much corruption is India.

Not sure that I understand the reasoning behind this. Are you saying that if a
country has corruption then it shouldn't manufacture? If that's the case, you
have excluded 90% of the countries including China from manufacturing.

~~~
ars
No I am not saying that.

I am saying _requiring it_ is the problem. Requiring is another word for
saying "at any cost", or in other words "with lots of bribes".

